# Pad & Glitch



## Evan Gamble (May 12, 2010)

Here is a REAL rough recording of a piece I wrote for Cello and Electronics. I wasn't going to release this, because of it is still in the demo stages, but since I won't be performed until November I figured I would get some feedback in the mean time.

http://www.evangamble.com/Pad_&_Glitch.mp3 (http://www.evangamble.com/Pad_&amp;_Glitch.mp3)

Main things I'm thinking about revising are the transitions into the climax sections, and of course making everything lock up metrically. And of course the performance will be even better since this was recorded in like 30 min. Besides that hope you guys enjoy! And if anyone is interested in the score I could post it too.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 12, 2010)

I really like the cello writing and performance! There are some haunting moments in there that really work. I'm not into the electronic part though. I just find it uninteresting. The lack of richness, variety of that part makes if far less interesting than the cello (the early synth pads, for eg, sound terrible, to be honest. The electronic stuff in the second half is better, but still lacks the liveliness/inventiveness of the cello). A big piece, though, that moves. A lot of writing. =o


----------



## Evan Gamble (May 12, 2010)

Hey Ned, thanks for the listen! I'm thinking you have good points concerning the electronics. I do like the Pad sound, but perhaps a sound with more motion in it could liven things up. Not sure I want to add too many more actual layers because by conception I do consider it more of a cello piece with electronic accompaniment than a real electronic work. One thing I'm considering is some soft pitchless sound FX over the pad section.

But I think you can tell that I wrote this at the piano and than added the electronic parts at the last minute after I recorded the cello. Definitely don't want to sound like a geek composer trying to use electronics, so I'll meditate on it a bit. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 12, 2010)

I don't know if you have them, but Omnisphere or Zebra could be a nice addition to this piece.


----------



## Hannes_F (May 12, 2010)

Very interesting and original in a way. Apart from that what Ned says, the synth does not keep up. And I am not so much into that hard left panning of the cello.

This is seriously good concept-wise.

That smash / drums sound are not tight. Engineering (recording) of the cello lacks a bit imo.

Very good cello playing, who was it?


----------



## Evan Gamble (May 13, 2010)

Yeah might need to make an investment into Omnisphere or Zebra. Using a grab-bag of cheap things I've collected over the years right now. Never really got a good synth based lib.

Recording quality and rhythmic tightness will take care of its self once it is performed. The cellist is my friend JY Lee that goes to school with me.

Thanks for the suggestions guys! Piece should work once I give the electronics another go.


----------



## Reegs (May 13, 2010)

Hi Evan,

I'm with Hannes on the hard panning. I'm listening on headphones and since the cello is the only solo instrument it should be better centered. In the second half, the balance of cello and synth is off, with the bass pads really overpowering. The arpeggiated synth isn't too bad. With the cello panned directly over it I think you'd get a great sound.

Gorgeous cello writing and playing. Mad props to JY Lee.


----------



## R. Soul (May 13, 2010)

Evan: I have heard some of your more busy orchestral compositions before and they are great. I wish I had those orchestral skills 

This tune.... I'm not that big a fan of. The synth parts leaves a bit to be desired to be honest. Reegs said it all really: too hard panned cello - pad too repetative and plain old and boring. 

If you want to go in that direction listen to Murcof. He's a master of that style IMO.

http://www.myspace.com/murcof


----------



## José Herring (May 13, 2010)

Seriously the cello part is as awesome as any contemporary cello concerto I've ever heard. I have high hopes for you Evan! I'm hoping that you become the next Corrigliano or John Adams in terms of a concert career.

You're inspiring me to get back into concert composing.


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 14, 2010)

Evan I wasn't a fan of your past atonal pieces cus it's not my type of music (after all that's why I'm into tonal film music) but this is very good and tonal sounding to me. 

I actually like the sound of the pad contrary to what others have said. It has an organ pad sound to it. The cello part is deep and moving.
Amazing what a life instrument can sound like after being holed up with these damn samples for so long. 
Why did the cello sound suddenly panned to a completely different side towards the middle of the recording, was that a different recording spliced in?


----------



## Evan Gamble (May 14, 2010)

What I was doing with the panning was distinguishing between what was live vs recorded since I am doing a lot of manipulation with the cello part post recordings..so that is why the cello part moves around sonically sometimes. For instance if I am going to glitch the cello it will pan over to the electronics part about 1 measures before the glitch occurs.


----------

